# does anyone have any funny habits or quirks?



## girlzilla (Aug 18, 2007)

everyone has their own personal quirks and i thought it might be funny to share what they are....

mine are:

1) i always ALWAYS have to give ludo a kiss goodbye and say "i love you" before i go out, otherwise i would spend the day fretting and feeling bad.

2) i can't stand the sound of a heart beating. i don't know why but it totally grosses me out. i can't lay my head on anyone's chest if i can hear their heartbeat. it just makes me shudder.

3)i read magazines backwards. i never start at the front, i always open the back page and go from there. i think it's because i like the gossip, star signs, psychic advice etc and they're always at the back.

4) i can't sleep without my meditation cd playing (it plays the sound of heavy rain and thunder).

5) i can't watch evena fewseconds ofthe animal planet channel. all those programmes on animal cruelty deeply disturb me and if i see even a split second of progammes like animal precinct, it deeply upsets me. i can't even watch discoverey programmes about wild animals because they often show them killing their prey. i avoid all those channels entirely. 

heheh, i'm a total weirdo :biggrin2:


----------



## babymaker64 (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, I always have to open a packet of crisps upside down, and when I've finished them I fold the packet and tie it in a knot. If anyone else just throws their packet away I have to take it out of the bin and tie it before putting it back. :?

If for some reason I turn around in a circle I have to reverse the turn :biggrin2:

If I'm walking with someone I have to put the same leg forward as the other person.

I'm a very strange person.


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 18, 2007)

hehe, i have heaps of chip packets i could send to you 

it's ok, we're all a little strange at times! i would be more worried if you did this with toilet paper instead of chip packets...:?


----------



## babymaker64 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thats funny:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 19, 2007)

When I get dressed in the mornings I always have to put my socks on first, hehe.

I cant drive anywhere in my car without music playing. - When my cd player broke in my car I drove around with a portable one with the headphones in my ears I bet everyone who saw me thought I was crazy crazy!

- When I drive to the petrol station from my house before a journey, which is a 2 minute drive I have to put my music on. Even whenI get to the petrol station I take the cd player out of the car to avoid it being stolen, and replace it again before driving off


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 19, 2007)

Everything on my computer desk must be perfectly even, meaning pefectly horizontal/vertical to each other.

If there is a stray bunny or rat poop outside of the litter box, it drives me nuts until I pick it up.

When I shower....I have to wash my hair, rinse, put conditioner in, wash my body, THEN rinse out the conditioner.

When I fold laundry, Ryan's undies have to be put away in order by color...lighter in the front....darker in the back.

When I sweep the floor at work, if there is even ONE peice of anything on the floor..I have to go back over the floor to get everything clean....or I'll think about it all night.

When I eat M&M's or Skittles (or any colored candy)....I have to eat all of one color first, before eating another color.

I can't eat a peice of cereal in my bowl until it is soggy with milk.

If I don't say "Good Morning, Marlin Bunny.....how are you this morning?" or "Goodbye Marlin sweetie pie....Mommy will see you later....she is going to "so-and-so" after waking up or leaving the house.....I feel incredibly bad for not greeting him or telling him where I am going.

When I wake up in the morning I HAVE to give everyone fresh water BEFORE I take my morning pee, hahahaha.

I can't sleep with out a fan blowing on me all night.

I can't sleep with out some form of light.

I can't talk with out stuttering or feeling stupid.

I said "ja'lls" way too much. "Sup Ja'lls?!!?!".

When I answer the phone I MUST say...."Jehlloooo?!" in the most annoying way....or I feel awkward.




Hrm....I am sure there is much more that I can't think of right now. I am an incredibly weird person.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 19, 2007)

Haha, this is a good thread.

oh and Amy, I shower the same way!!

Well when im in the car, I have to tap to the turn signal, or chat my teeth to it.

A jumble of wires bugs the [email protected]#$ out of me.

I have to count things, like balloons, stools, etc in a room.

EVERYTHING must be even! Like if two people sit in one row of a car, then two people MUST sit in the back, and two more people in the last row. (if it has one)

I also only want an even number of kids. 2 or 4. 3 is just icky, even though my family has three kids.

It completely pisses me off when people come in my room, and either sit down on or put something on my bed! Its MINE! There is a floor!!

I must be organized.

If I dont do somehting that day that I wanted to, I will never be able to fall asleep.

Some nights I lay in bed crying about if my parents got a divorce, even though they are happily married.

UUMM I think thats about it :biggrin2:


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 19, 2007)

hahaha, we're all a bunch of cool weirdos!


----------



## Leaf (Aug 20, 2007)

I cannot leave a room without picking up something and putting it in place, or taking it where it belongs.



Of course, I can't leave that room without...


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 20, 2007)

*Leaf wrote: *


> I cannot leave a room without picking up something and putting it in place, or taking it where it belongs.



it's ok leaf - i can't leave a supermarket without skittles! :?

guess what i'm eating right now...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 20, 2007)

I hate it when people leave price stickers on books, I always have to take them off and fold them in half. I went in my boyfriends room for the first time and ALL of his (many) books had price tags on them. He went to the bathroom and came back to me yanking price tags off stacks of books


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 21, 2007)

Okay, you're in for quite the list coming from me:

I *have* to lock the bathroom door when I use the bathroom - even if I am home alone - and what makes this worse is that I have an extream fear of getting locked in the bathroom.

If I hadn't showered for over 2 days, I have to wash my hair twice.

If one of my animals didn't seem right before I left, I call the house to get someone to check up on it every hour.

When I walk up the stairs, I can't go slow and normal, I have to RUN up them as fast as possible.

When I go down stairs I go sideways, unless I am walking down them slow.

I get very shaky and nervous to the point of sweating if my mother or father or sister (really who ever I am with at the moment) goes into a store without me and I see someone with a back pack. (I get freaked out that htey have a bomb or something)

I can't go to sleep in the day unless there is someone home with me.

Ummm...

I hate when people complain about something over and over ,and I usualy do it again and agian just to bug them.

I MUST have music on when I am cleaning, or driving... Espicaly when I am on the bus!

Thats about it for now... Hehe, I am weird.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 21, 2007)

Hmm, I can't think of many, but here are a few...

I walk up the stairs two at a time.

When I am packing my school bag between classes, I have to put the books in order - biggest at the back getting smaller through to the smallest at the front, and I have to put things back in my pencil case the right way too, I am _always_ the last person to leave a classroom.

I have to have things even on my bedside table before I go to sleep, they must be neat.

I can't go to sleep before 1 am, I just can't, becomes a problem sometimes. 

I always like to have 2 bands in when I am tying my hair up.

I have to make sure nothing is left on my bedroom floor before I got to sleep (though that's mainly so Maddie can't chew anything.)

I'm a bit weird about punctuation, especially on RO, if I've left an "I" (as in myself) with a small letter I have to fix it, same with a small letter at the start of a sentence, full stop etc. When I see threads started not with capital letters I have a mad desire to edit them, I never do, but it just annoys me, haha. Lord knows why...:?

I always always always to a Spell Check/Preview on a post on here, even if it is just Word Association.


----------



## Roxie (Aug 21, 2007)

um I always have to have 2 rubberbands on my wrist.

I can not have my winows locked.

I get scared going into my own room when it is dark( i am afraid there is going to be a murdere or somthn)

When feeding the bunnys at night i must say bye bye nigh nigh rye rye(weird i no)

i have to where a headband when my here is up

i paint my nails then take the polish off

i absolutlly cannot swim with my hair up

i hate the sound of styrofoam

i can never listen to a whole song 

i can not have dirt under my finger nails. 

i plan 12 hours before something exciting and make a schedule for each hour

when ever i go in the room with the computers i have to look at the buns. 

it bugs me when 2 headphones are on my ear. i must only have one. 

I hate touching towels. 



wow the list can go on forever . . .


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hmm... Let me think...

I'm scared of wolves with red eyes chasing me around the house. (I used to have re-occurring nightmares about this as a young child and I always ended up stuck in a tree by the end of the dream)

I hate crossing a room in the dark. I have to have some sort of light. I used to put my bedside light on, then walk back and turn the ceiling light off.

Dishes (and most other objects) need to be stacked by size. My mom will always put dishes in stacks and I would have to go back and fix it all. I used to hate it when she emptied the dish washer because I would just go back through all the cupboards and 'fix' everything.

When I travel, I have to sit with my legs up. Either cross legged or curled in a ball. I rarely ever stretch out, so first class on a plane would be a waste for me...

I am a very neat and organized person, but when I clean I either have to do it all or nothing at all. It's something I'm working on, doing a little bit now and a little bit later is really hard for me. And I'm okay with an area being messy if I know everything has a home somewhere, but I get really agitated when there's a pile of stuff that doesn't have a home.

All my clothes have to be folded a certain way. I even fold all my underwear (thongs included...) and my socks have to be in order of colour, darkest to lightest. I cannot put something in a drawer unless it's folded just right. If I don't have time to fold everything, I'll put my clean clothes in an extra laundry hamper.

LOL, I think that's enough for now...

--Dawn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 21, 2007)

Um... I'm scared of small spaces, spider and flying. So basically my worst nightmare would be being stuck in one of those tiny aeroplane loos with hundreds of spiders.:shock:My fear of flying has become a bit irrational really, so much so that I made my family drive to Southern Ireland for our holidays this year - which was like the trip from hell! An entire day stuck in the car except for a couple of hours on a ferry that rocked about so much I was nearly sick. Nice.

I absolutely can not stand having horrible hair, if my hair is even the tiniest bit greasy I have to have a shower. It doesn't matter if I have had a late night and just want to collapse into bed - I have to have a shower first.

If put under pressure or given loads of work to do I get stressed, but to get my self out of being stressed I become super organised. Which is why when I am revising I have everything colour coded in neat files in alphabetical order, with post its stuck all over my room and lists of everything I have to do that day. And that's a big thing for me, as usually I am really _not _organised!

And I get distracted very easily if I find something boring, which is why despite the fact that I have been reading a book for school for 3 weeks now I am only 5 chapters in.


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 21, 2007)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> Hmm... Let me think...
> 
> I'm scared of wolves with red eyes chasing me around the house. (I used to have re-occurring nightmares about this as a young child and I always ended up stuck in a tree by the end of the dream)
> 
> ...



Oh Lordy, sounds like me. Are we related. The dishes thing....They have to be stacked a certain way in the cabinet or I get antsy. We have 2 sets of dishes we use all the time - black pearls and white pearls, now discontinued patterns from Block. They have to be stacked by color and the black always goes on the right. I'll mix them on the table but not in the cabinet.

The cat food bowls have to be stacked in certain color patterns. Maybe that's a quilter's issue, don't know for sure. I have to stay away from the dishwasher or I will rearrange the dirty dishes my DH has put in there.

Clothes have to be folded exactly right, as do linens, and always put away in the same order. Clothes in the closet have to be put on a color coordinated hanger and arranged light to dark (not too obsessive/ compulsive). 

My office is so neat at work it sometimes looks uninhabited. If I am not working on a particular edit or writing project, everything else has to be put in drawers or organizers. I can't stand to have office tools - staplers, paper clips, etc - laying around on my desk. And don't dare come in my office and move my visitor chairs around, especially not closer to my personal space. It creeps me out so much I am considering bolting the visitor chairs to the floor (LOL!) Some of my staff come in and move my phone, the mail baskets and I can hardly wait for them to leave so I can neaten up.

If you use my phone or PC, I will wipe it off with disinfectant wipes after you are gone. I open the bathroom door with a paper towel wrapped around my hand - germs - eeeessssh!

No, I am not too obsessive/compulsive


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay, here are just a few of mine:

1. I can't sleep with any sort of repetitive noise within earshot. This is so bad that I had to check to see if I could hear my own watch ticking before I bought it. 

2. I chew my cuticles 'til they bleed. The ONLY way to prevent it is to get acrylic nails. Sure, they're pretty, but I'd be happier if I could somehow get myself to STOP CHEWING! I wind up with REALLY painful fingers...and still cannot stop. This has gone on all my life. My stepmother tried everything when I was little...down to putting spicy stuff on my cuticles. I would then just go off and bear the spice to suck it off, and continue chewing. It gets worse with stress.

3. I like my oatmeal cold...and slightly runny.

4. I like cheese on ANYTHING...haven't found a food yet that I couldn't find a compatible cheese for. 

5. I gag at the smell of licorice...which means I'm quite unfortunate to have a husband that LOVES licorice. Those are the nights I have to hold my breath to kiss him. Literally, I just about throw up at the smell.

6. I can go for MONTHS without wanting to leave my house. It's not that I'm afraid of anything...just that Home has all my comforts, not to mention my furbabies, and people are nicer at home. Hehe! Doesn't help that my eyes are naturally VERY light sensitive...to the point where I wear sunglasses even when it's so overcast, it's practically dark.

7. I HATE Oreos. In fact, I dislike chocolate in general. I was one of those weird kids that didn't like eating the desserts in my lunch. I attribute it to the fact that I was allergic to milk most of my life. Once I washed down a cookie with milk, I understood why I'd never liked chocolate. It's just too rich without the milk to cut it with. Of course, I've now built up a general dislike enough that I just don't like it, really.

8. I can make bodily noises with the best of them. My dad raised me, and taught me well how to create large noises with various bodily functions. I stun my male friends. :blushan:

9. I HATE using black pen. And yet, that's all we have at our house...go figure.

10. I have a set routine in the shower. So stern is this routine, that if I do ANYTHING out of order, I'll forget something in the routine altogether. It goes: face, shampoo, conditioner, body, shave, rinse. I recently had to switch the face and the hair routines because I felt that in order for the hair around my face to get completely clean, my face had to be completely clean. Yeah, I've got really odd OCD tendencies.

So there ya go...ten queer, weird, oddball things about me. I have to admit, there are MANY more...I'm an odd duck, to be completely honest!

Hugs to all!

Rosie*

Edited to add another I thought of: I HATE, DISPISE, and CANNOT STAND odd numbers. I go at great lengths to avoid them. Yet, for some reason, I like the number five. For some odd reason, it seems like an even number to me.


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 24, 2007)

I can't fall asleep unless my hair is wet (summertime) it drives my hubby nuts


----------



## mezeta (Aug 26, 2007)

1) When goingupstairs at night I rush around to switch the bathroom light on, my parents bedroom light, the spare bedroom before I can use the toilet (think I'm worried a ghost will come and get me hehe).

2)I can't watch programmes about animals, in-case they die or medical programmes, in-case anyone has got anything stuck in their eye (I have a fear of sharp objects going into eyes.

3) I walk down the stairs dead carefully in-case I might fall and get something stuck in my eye (even though I can see there is nothing at the bottom of the stairs.

4) I have to open a new bottle of milk every time I want a glass even if I know I opened the other one a couple of hours ago

5) If I'm going out I always give Jess a bunny kiss and say 'bye Jess, have a good day, see you later, I will be back soon or daddy will be back soon and will let you have a nice long run around' hehe

I'm going to stop now there are loads and I've just realised how crazy I am hehe


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't have too many really!

My main 'weird' focus is hair and fluff...

I MUST pick fluff off clothing, every little bit. I also pick fluff of out of the vents in electrical items...play stations, computers etc or it drives me nuts. Once a fornight I totally dismantle my computer and clean the fluff out. Even the power supply :shock: (I do NOT reccomend anyone try this!).

I can't stand a build of of hair or animal fur in anything. I go nuts when I see pictures of rabbit cages on here that have a build of up fur in the bars or againts the wall...my scalp starts to itch and I want to yank it out SO BAD!

Editd to ad, I'm just the same with lights mezeta! I run and freak out till I have lights on. I always feel someone or something is gonna chase me and only the light will stop it.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 26, 2007)

Bah nothing much just a few odd things...

I absolutely must smell my milk before taking any. I HAVE to shake my milk before pouring it into my glass to make bubbles. I CANNOT drink my milk if it's not fresh from the fridge. When I was living with my parents, I had to pour my milk into my cereal before everyone else (even if we were all at the table together) or else i would find it too warm for me. If the milk I buy tastes cream, I cannot drink it. It has to be as cold and tasteless as can be. However, I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE milk, and drink about 1-2 litres a day. Hehehe.

I love yogurt but now just any kind. I cannot stand it if it's too sweet, too creamy, too liquidy, etc. LOL. My favorite is the non-stirred one with fruit at the bottom but I haven't seen those in ages Now I make my own with berries and vanilla yogurt. Mmmm, it's my favorite snack!

If I put my alarm clock on (like when I used to work), I had to check it at least 4 times before going to bed. Then, once in bed, I had to check it every 15 minutes, 2-3 times. Finally, I would fall asleep, but I would wake every few hours to check it. Oftentimes, I would wake just a few minutes before it would ring. I never understood why I did this either, I had never been late prior to this.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 26, 2007)

Ah, remembered another of mine...

Alarm clocks, or alarms of any sort, DO NOT wake me up. The ONLY thing that wakes me at an early-morning time (and I've always been like this) is someone very persistantly talking to me, poking me, shaking me, SOMETHING that FORCES me out of bed. LOL!!

Alarms...don't hear them, automatically turn them off. I've even been known to sleepwalk across the room to turn it off, and just plain NOT WAKE UP!!

Hehe!! :biggrin2:

Yet, my daughter calling me from her room, ever-so-lightly, wakes me in a HEARTBEAT!! Aren't I odd??


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 26, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Ah, remembered another of mine...
> 
> Alarm clocks, or alarms of any sort, DO NOT wake me up. The ONLY thing that wakes me at an early-morning time (and I've always been like this) is someone very persistantly talking to me, poking me, shaking me, SOMETHING that FORCES me out of bed. LOL!!
> 
> ...



My mom only wakes up if you say 'mom' and then she freaks out like a HUGE gasp and then sits up. She gets really freaked out for no real reason. My brother used to fight over who had to wake her up when we were little because we were scared of her. 



Maybe you could get the kind of alarm clock they use for deaf people, the kind that shakes the bed?


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 26, 2007)

Hehe...that's so funny! I know sometimes when I gasp when she scares me awake, it startles her, too. I think it's just the sudden "What's wrong?!?!" thought that mommies have that makes us gasp like that...lol!!

As for the deaf people's alarm clock...now, why would I get that when I have a wonderful husband to shake me and talk to me incessantly so that I HAVE to answer him? Hehe!!

I'm stinky, I know...lol!! :biggrin2:

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ah, remembered another of mine...
> ...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 26, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Hehe...that's so funny! I know sometimes when I gasp when she scares me awake, it startles her, too. I think it's just the sudden "What's wrong?!?!" thought that mommies have that makes us gasp like that...lol!!
> 
> As for the deaf people's alarm clock...now, why would I get that when I have a wonderful husband to shake me and talk to me incessantly so that I HAVE to answer him? Hehe!!


Haha, I think the same thing. I sleep with earplugs in because I have problems getting to sleep and so I can't use my alarm clock. I use my boyfriend instead :biggrin2:


----------



## Leaf (Jun 20, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Alarm clocks, or alarms of any sort, DO NOT wake me up.




I do fine as long as mine is set to music. If it beeps it scares me half to death!


----------



## Rach the bunny-nut! (Jul 2, 2008)

1. i hate anything eyeball related-it makes me shiver. i carnt watch films or see pictures of red eyes, poked eyes, things in eyes etc. i couldnt have laser eye surgery..id be sick. ive only just started wearing mascara/eyeliner. 

i wont let people put eye drops in, it drives my mum mad cus i keep fidgeting. i have to do it myself.

:yuck

2. i hate lifts i will try any other way to avoid them. i dont wanna get stuck! :?

3. i have a fear of phones...i wont answer the home phone.i will just let it ring. i hate ringing people too. i carnt talk on the phone, people say i turn ito a jibbering idiot. i slurr my words and carnt think straight. im happy talking to people face to face. i will only answer my mobile cus i can see whos calling. i couldnt be a receptionist lol.

4.i used to o.c.d and tap all the time in a sequence or i thought something bad would happen. but one day i just decided this is silly as it takes forever to leave a room... so i just made myself stop! wohoo go willpower.

5. i have to constantly check the rabbit hutch is shut before i go inside. i carnt just walk away even if i know its locked.

6. i like neatness or mess nothing in between. if i start cleaning something i have to finish it and do everything. it must be spotless. or just a complete mess. not in the middle. WIERDO! 

7. i have to check bread all over before i eat it. ive eaten so much moldy bread in my life and it freaks me out. evrytime i madea sandwich or somethingit wud be moldy, and id feel sick. so all bread must be checked before i make toast etc.

8. i have a fear of tornados but yet im facinated by them. im obsessed wen the clouds are funny outside theres gona be a tornado. we had one near us a few months bk which freaked me out cus its england and there rare here. i think its cus i have reoccuiring dreams of them.

im sure i have more... wen i think of them i will add them.

what a fruit loop i am. hehe

But everyone has weird little quirks to them. my friends have too...

inkelepht:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 2, 2008)

I chew my water/drink. Actually i don't people just think i do. I swill it around my mouth a few times before swallowing and it looks like i chew it.

I know where this stemmed from, at primary school we used to get given this really yummy jelly (jello to some of you) that was really liquidy. I used to swill it around my mouth and turn it into this sugary drink rather than solid jelly. Then i kinda got in the habit of doing it with everything.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 2, 2008)

This could be a very long post...

I have to check on the animals an even number a day, if I am in bed (at 11pm :shock: ) and realise I check up on them 7 times instead of 8 I HAVE to go check them or else I am up all night.

I can't leave hay/pet food on the floor, I hate it and it will bug me all day if I am out of the house.

The fleece in pet cages HAS to be straight, I cant stand it being messy so if it is I will take hours upon hours making it straight.

I can't throw away a drinks can unless I have squashed it first.

I have to fold crisp packets before I put them in the bin.

If I have an ornament and I see one to the set, I have to buy it, even if I dont put them out or dont like them.

I have to put animal supplies in a certain order (back to front: books, medical, bedding, cleaning supplies, hay, pellets)

If I wake up early (say, 4 am) I will have to clean out all the animals before I can go back to sleep, if I get back to sleep :?

I HATE when people watch a music video at the same time as listening to the music.

I dont like when you go into an elavator and there is other people there just looking at everybody and looking around, it makes me feel akward 

I get scared when I hear something in the loft, I stay awake all night (ever see the simpsons with the evil twin?)

I dont like it when I am holding the rats on my shoulder and people say goodbye to me and not the rats (You know its there, just say goodbye! it dosent hurt you!) 

I dont like it when people refer to my cat as a "she" when they KNOW its a he (and I have told them many times).

It annoys me when people leave a tap running

As soon as I wake up I have to walk to the back door and open it, even in winter.


Theres more but...
I'm weird


----------



## BSAR (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok I don't have many but if I think of more than I will add them.

I usually can't go to sleep if there is something on the middle of the floor in my bedroom.

I have to sleep with socks on, even in summer. If I don't I wake up constantly and don't get a good sleep until I put socks on.

It drives me nuts when picsture, or wall hangings are crooked. Even other stuff not on the wall some times drives me nuts.

I feel really bad if I don't finish a book.

I think that is all. I am pretty weird I guess. :biggrin2:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh lord..

If I wake up and it's say.. 7:02.. I will lay in bed till 7:05... I refuse to get up on odd numbers..

I can't deal with crooked pictures.. even at someone else's house.. I will straighten them.

I am obsessive about brushing my teeth and having them white.

I am obsessive about having clean shoes..

If I have one flaw in my nail polish, I will sit there and pick at it and pick at it, so I have learned to just go ahead, and take it all off and redo it all.

If I don't match, I can't function

If my clothes are wrinkled.. I really can't function.

And my food can't touch each other on the plate..


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh and I am the same about the crooked wall hanging/picture, it really annoys me and when I go to someones house I wil sit stareing at it until they say I can go straighten it up :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow.... this all makes me feel so normal lol.... 

A lot of mine are to do with personal space...

I get really really cranky if I don't wash my hair everyday. I have gone longer than a day without washing it, when I was really ill. It's how I know when I'm ill, that I'm not as bothered about it

I have a complex about putting my hair up. Only at home, and only out of the house if I'm only popping to the shop or something quick. My friends bullied me at school and told me I was copying them and looked stupid if I wore my hair up and it's stuck with me ever since

I am absolutely paranoid about people touching, or even coming within one foot of my 'top half'. I completely panic and have snapped and thrown a strop if I thought someone was going to even accidentally brush against me before.

I get really cranky and freak out if people stand too close to me, like closer than 2 feet, particularly on my right hand side.

If someone reaches across the front of me, I recoil and freeze with paranoia. I have to try SO hard not to hit them out of the way or scream.

A lot of the above issues come from a past relationship, and when I think about that, I get REALLY angry (I'm fine the rest of the time lol) and have to go away and sit on my own, or not talk to anyone for a little while until I'm calm again.

If anyone should happen to be standing in front of a doorway I want to pass through, or any other 'pathway', I get extremely panicky and have to push through, and don't have time to even say excuse me. One time me and my mum were in my very small bedroom back home, and the door was closed. She couldn't get out of the way fast enough for me and I screamed and screamed at her and then burst into tears... :?

Milk, really freaks me out! Probably because I've had so much milk that has gone off in the past.... I can use if for the first 2 days, but after that I get scared of it, but it gets left in the fridge, because I think it's still good, and then it ends up as cottage cheese lol.... I absolutely CANNOT drink milk on it's own...

I have a routine for the shower as well: Wet my hair, shampoo, rinse, conditioner, wash face, body, shave, rinse conditioner, and then done. I never forget because I constantly worry if I'm doing it in the right order!

Other people's loose hair freaks me out. Especially if I go on a bus and someone in front of me has longish hair. I'm paranoid about it touching me. I always sit behind people with really short hair if I can.

If I need the toilet in the night, I can't go. I'm too scared, I have to wait until it's at least light, unless I'm about to throw up or something really bad. I have been known to wake Steve up for him to accompany me to the toilet before :?

A journey, anywhere, without music, is misery to me. I can't stand it...

I can't sleep with curtains, I have to have them open, or I have to have blinds open so they're 'slatted'...

Wherever I am I have to be able to stretch my legs, even if I don't want to (did you guess by now that I suffer from claustrophobia?! )

Erm, that's about it for now.... I think I must sound strange enough! :biggrin2:


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jul 2, 2008)

Most of mine have occured this past year because of being around the boyfriend.

Whenever staying in a hotel, I must check out the room before bringing my stuff in from the car. The check includes checking the bedsheets for hair and the shower etc. Also before taking a shower, I must check the towels for hairs. Funny thing about this is I have long hair that likes to shead. 

I must wash my hands before eating if I'm eating out. I'm not as bad as the bf and his family who have individual packets of wet-ones. Also before I leave I must also wash my hands, again wet ones work here too. 

I CAN'T tolerate listening to people 'talking' on the radio. It must be music or silence, nothing inbetween. 

If I am asked to be in control of an event, I can't stand having someone else trying to step up for the duties. Example: This past April, I was a rabbit show secretary and played the role of the show super. 

The doors of my car ALWAYS have to be locked even when in the garage and I can't leave my windows cracked. 

When filling my vehicle up with gasoline, my driver's door has to be kept open because I'm afraid I'll lock myself out even though my keys are in my hand.

I can't sleep with my sheets tucked under the end of the bed, I feel trapped otherwiseand can't sleep. 

Can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## maisy126 (Jul 3, 2008)

At first I was clueless as to what to say, but after reading your guys' posts, I remembered how weird I am

1. If I'm nervous, I bite/pick the sides of my fingers

2. When I'm eating (especially with meats) I have to wash my fork before I eat the next thing. (I HATE going back and forth)

3. I hate having dirt under my fingernails, and hate it even more when I can't get it out, I just have to pick my nail till it's clean

4.an 'I' in a sentence (talking about the person who's writing it i.e. _I_ went to bed)MUST be capitalized, else I have to edit it.

5. I used to have a quirk with tapping/stepping with my foot or hands, if one foot stepped, my other had to as well. It always went in 3's, 6's but not 9's (3 taps twiceor two taps three times). One day I just tapped my left, I believe foot 5 times and said 'ha! and I'm not going to tap the other one either!' and that was that.

5. I'm really scared of sleeping in the dark at night.

edit: (I had to leave to go watch fireworks!)

6. I get scred ofloud noises and hatethe smell of firework smoke.

I'm a weirdo


----------



## bat42072 (Jul 4, 2008)

When we use paper plates I never take the top one... I am not sure why ,or when it started but i have been doing it for years


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 4, 2008)

*maisy126 wrote: *


> 4.an 'I' in a sentence (talking about the person who's writing it i.e. _I_ went to bed)MUST be capitalized, else I have to edit it.


You must hate me then! Years of spellchecks automatically changing it for me have made me always put 'i'. When i'm handwriting is easier to write I, but when typing, its such an effort! Its weird though because at the beginning of a sentence i always do it but midway through a sentence i can never be bothered, and then i look back at it and think 'eww! What awful grammar!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *maisy126 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 4.an 'I' in a sentence (talking about the person who's writing it i.e. _I_ went to bed)MUST be capitalized, else I have to edit it.
> ...


I used to have a thing about not having capital letters. I liked every letter to be the same size, so for years, I'd sign my name as 'jen' instead of Jen lol. This was while I was at college/uni- everyone must have just thought I was stupid lol!


----------



## Leaf (Jul 4, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Oh lord..
> 
> If I wake up and it's say.. 7:02.. I will lay in bed till 7:05... I refuse to get up on odd numbers..


The way thats written.... is just wrong. Scary, because it makes sense to me.


----------



## Becca (Jul 4, 2008)

Well You've got me started now....

1. I bite my nails all the time and i have tried to stop a thousand and one times but it is impossible. Mine are bitten lower than I have ever seen anyone elses.

2. When I eat tooty fruitys I always leave the pink ones until last.

3. Every different animal I know has its own signiture stroke - I always talk to every animal like there a person. My dad calls me the animal whisperer!

4. In the bath or shower I always wash my arms first and my hair last.

5. I always have to read before i can go to sleep. Otherwise i cannot sleep.

6. I hate lifts ever since I watched the episode of neighbours where izzy and karl got stuck in the lift. I only go in the see through ones.

7. My bed always has to be messy I like all the sheets to be around me not all tucked in.


8. I hate it when people don't put capitals in theright places if someone writes my name like this

becca i always have to tell them to put Becca it really annoys me!


Well they are just a few........... Gosh I'm strange


----------



## maisy126 (Jul 5, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *maisy126 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 4.an 'I' in a sentence (talking about the person who's writing it i.e. _I_ went to bed)MUST be capitalized, else I have to edit it.
> ...


lol


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 5, 2008)

I twirl my hair or run my fingers threw the ends when i'm tired/stressed/worried/bored/around boys, even ones i don't like.

i have to have a night light to sleep

i say 'ahha' a lot, i got it from my friends dad(who's also our preacher)

i'm hyper about my big toe nails(but that's mom's fault. don't get me started..........)

i think my feet have gotten more sensitive(i.e. easier to make them hurt)since i've gotten diabetes

i'm fitfull and restless ifi don't have a book to read, even if i'm not reading it obsessively(which is normal for me)

i'm sure i'll think of more. boy are we weird!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 6, 2008)

I hate teeth! Being a third grade teacher isn't the best fit for this, as there are still students losing their teeth around age 8-9. I don't like to see them wiggled, loose or out. I can't watch anything about teeth on television, either.

I can't watch movies that use those camera shots that jiggle, shake and move all around the screen. It makes me physically ill. I remember going to see Saving Private Ryan. We got there late, and had to sit in the seats right up front. Usually that's ok, but this time, with the camera moving all over...ugh. I kept my eyes shut for most of the film.

I have a complex about my nose. My first boyfriend told me he liked everything about me...except my nose. So, I'm very sensitive about it, and don't like it touched at all. Funny thing is, I took an Oral Communications class in college, and we videotaped ourselves to see if we said "um, um, um" all the time, or any other quirks. I touched my nose during pauses! Really...I'd reach up...and touch my nose. I thought it was incredibly odd, and I'm glad I had the class to teach me to stop that. How silly I looked!

I am a grammar nut. I've won awards for grammar back through school. My mother was an English teacher for years and constantly corrected my sister and me. I correct my students, and they tend to poke each other in the hall and remind each other to speak correctly around me. I always correct papers for grammar and spelling. I'm awful about it, and try to hold back. If you ever need something edited for grammar, let me know. heh

Well, there's a start, anyway.


----------



## Xila (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, geez, where to start?

1. I can't stand people staring at me when I eat. It freaks me out. =/

2. I sleep with a light on. AndI don't mean a small night light- Every night, I actually sleep with a /lamp/ on. Unless I'm with someone- than I'm ususally okay.

3. I have a "thing" for odd smells. IE- I love the smell of canned cat food.

4. I have to say good morning/Good night/Good bye to BunBun, or else I feel guilty.

5. I don't know the 12 months in order.

6. I /HATE/ it when people watch my computer screen. On youtube, of forums, playing a game, whatever. Don't get me wrong, it's not that I look at things I don't want them to see (not old enough for that), I just hate hate HATE it when people look at my computer screen! I wanted my computer screen to face the wall when we moved our computers, but unfourtunatly I was denied that request.

That originated from my brother. Whenever I was doing things, he would look at my computer and make comments. (IE- "What are you looking at?", "What's that?", "What site is that?", "Who are you talking to?", "What are you doing?", "What's that say?" (Yes, he'd try to READ things off sites I was on), etc etc. I really hate comments like that, as well as people looking at my computer screen in general...)

7. I have certain "moods" on whether I want to be neet and clean, or messy and unorganized.

8. I love the sound of ice popping. If I'm getting water, I'll make sure that the water is warm enough so that the ice will pop when I put it in.

9. I hate the sound of snow crunching.

10. when people mess with my hair, I tend to randomly get a chill.

11. I'm actually more organized when I'm unorganized (in most cases). For instance, if you were to ask me for something (IE- a ruler) I could look around at my mess, pull out a ruler, and hand it to you with hardly any trouble.

12. I have to have someone/thing with me when I cross a dark room to turn on the light. (this companion is usually a cat)

13. I keep my bedroom door shut all the time. This is because I don't want cats in my room. They go ontop of my shelves/etc and knock things down. I can't stand stuff like that.

14. I'm afraid of hights

15. I have a fear of drowning.

16. If I'm in a deep pond/etc, and there's an anchor/etc going to the bottom(and the chain just does down into the darkness), I get scared if I look under water and see it.

17. I bit my nails. I mean, a /lot/.

18. When My mom is talking to me about BunBun's needs,She'll often compare his needs to a wild bunny's. I. HATE. THAT.
HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE!

IE- A _wild_ bunny wouldn't have _______, a _wild_ bunny would ____________, A _wild_ bunny would eat ___________, A _wild_ bunny wouldn't need _______________, etc. 

19. 202 is my "stalker number". It's basically just a number I see /everywhere/.

IE- My bus number is 202. If I were to look at the clock when staying up late, it's probably be 2:02am, If I were to pause a video, it would probably pause at two minutes and two seconds in, last year in science class, the room across the hall(I could see it from the science room)was room 202, I'd have 202 points in a game, I'd buy something on sale/with a coupon/plus shipping/etc and the final price would be $2.02, etc. I could go on...

20. Not about me, butBunBun has just an /amazing/ ability to find zip ties I've left on the ground.

21. It really irks me when people write BunBun's name as "Bunbun". Writing "Bun-Bun" irks me, too, but not as much. Saying "Bun Bun" still irks me, but not nearly as much. If someone is filling out a form that involves writing his name, and they write "Bunbun", I force them to go back and correct it.

22. As people have said- I can't sleep with the covers tucked in. I have to have the freedom to move the covers.

23. I don't care if it's over 100*F out, I have to sleep with a /least/ a sheet. I just can't sleep with nothing covering me.

24. I almost always wake up right before my alarm goes off (8am) I swear, almost every day. The strange thing is I'll wake up minutes before 8, lay there for a few minutes and try to go back to sleep, my alarm will go off, I'll turn it off, than just go back to sleep with hardly a problem.  Strange, really.

25. I hate milk. I'll try to avoid drinking it when possible.

I think that's enough for now. I could go on and on, I swear.

^^ Thanks for reading!

~Xila


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't listen to the ending of a song. It makes me nervous , I'm not sure why...

Uhm..

When I'm in the car and it's raining and the wiper's are on, I have to close my eyes.

I'm TERRIFIED like, scared to death of seaweed.

Same with birds.

If I do something, and it doesn't work. I can't do it again for that day. (Like when a post poofs)

It bothers me when people put 4 for Four.

I'm more confident in talking to strangers then my friends. (If that makes sense)

I will not , Under any circumstances talk on the phone. NEVER. Witch is why my mom got me a cell phone, to text.

You will never see me go alone to knock on a door. I will text the person (If i know them) and tell them to come outside.

I will not ride in a elevator alone, Although I feel the safest when I am alone with a dog.

Uhm. That's all for now.


----------



## Aina (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope, I have no weird habbits or quirks. I am completely normal... Not.

I can watch gory things, but I HATE needles. I can not see needles in flesh. I only just got this fear last year when someone jabbed me with a needle when they gave me a shot. Nevertheless, I am fine giving blood.

A lot of my quirks reside around my ears. I hate people touching them or even anything brushing up against them. 
I feel a lot better in public when my ears are covered up with my hair. I can not wear a hat or any other head covering that touches my ears though.
I hate getting my ears wet. After I get out of the shower or pool I have to dry them off with a tissue. I also don't like big headphones on my ears, but I am fine with earbuds. I don't like using the phone unless I am using my earbuds.

I have to have a pencil with me at all times if I go out.

I have to brush the horse I ride before I ride until I get ever speck of dirt, loose hair, and hay off of its body and mane.

I have to have water with me to drink. If I drink anything else or eat anything I have to wash it down with water. 

There are probably more, but I have to go. Interesting stuff. Some of the things I haven't mentioned someone else did so at least I have a little company in my oddness.


----------

